# Beta on Kicking Horse and Revelstoke



## lovemypow (Dec 20, 2008)

Been traveling to BC for 10 years or so... mostly heli and snowcat but know that Kicking Horse is excellent, also know that their snowpack is unusually low for this time of year there. They normally get totally inundated. Golden is a really fun town to spend some time, lots of outdoors folks.

Revelstoke should have better snow right now, and a brand new ski area. It was, a few years ago, a railroad/logging town with lots of heli operators. I have skied the terrain that became the ski area and it is sweet. Golden feels a lot more like a community.

I have always stayed in fleabag motels in both towns and they are readily available. If you can get a good price it is worth a day heli skiing as a "standby" with Selkirk Tangiers.


----------



## buck123 (Mar 20, 2007)

durangoskiier said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Headed up to BC next week and was wondering if anyone had any information on the Golden and Revelstoke area in BC? Deals on tickets, recommended accomidations, the low down on the ski areas, etc.....thanks for any info you can throw my way. Looking forward to checking out some other mountains although the skiing in the San Juans has been incredible.
> 
> durangoskiier


I recommend the Alpenrose cabins if you don't mind splurging a little. Close to town, outside hot tub for evening soaking after a long day on the slopes and rustic, clean rooms. 
Alpenrose Cabins | Lodge | Golden, BC | Kicking Horse Country

You might try heli skiing with Rudi and his expert staff at Purcell HS. We had a great time up there. Kicking Horse was incredible...steep terrain and a good backup to inclememt weather when the helicoptors couldn't fly. 

Purcell Helicopter Skiing - Golden, British Columbia 

Have fun!


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

been to Golden, not Revelstoke. But when I was at KickingHorse if you had a local buy your ticket it was 30 bucks Canadian! Might be worth asking around, but I thought it might have only been for the first six years it was open. Also, KickingHorse has super reasonable ski and stay packages. like 550 for 4 night and 5 days lodging. That's not bad considering the boat is like 90 bucks a day for a ticket in CO

Prepare to have your mind Blown! IT's the Shit at either resort. Mad Steeps, great people, and cheap safety equipment! Heaven!!!


----------



## vardaddy (Jun 14, 2004)

You used to be able to buy one rides at Kicking Horse and then head out for the day in the backcountry but if you are alone I don't suggest it. That is all I've ever done there.


----------

